# Charcoal & Wood or Just Wood?



## ReelFaster (May 22, 2018)

I see lots of folks getting the firebox going by getting some charcoal going 1st dumping it into the firebox and adding some wood on top. Is that just a preference Or the easiest way to get the fire going? Can you not just use all wood or do those coals really help with the temps. I am pretty new to wood smoking had an electric prior so this will be a new experience. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2018)

It depends on your smoker model, some are made to run on a combo of wood & charcoal, and some are designed to burn wood only.
You will get a better flavor with a woodburner, but wood & charcoal is a close second!
Al


----------



## ReelFaster (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Al, its an Okie Joe. By the desc it looks like it's a combo wood and charcoal. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jbellard (May 22, 2018)

The best way is wood and a weed burner. Best of both worlds.


----------



## dcecil (May 22, 2018)

My opinion applys to stick burner only.  In my pit charcoal is for start up only.  Charcoal is long gone and wood has taken over and settled in temp wise a little above my cooking temp to compensate for opening lid and putting meat on.   Make sure you have your heat controlled before you add what your cooking.  What I mean by that is let your fire get good and hot and then start restricting air flow to bring it back down to a manageable temp.  You will find once you have temp under control you will have a much smaller more controllable flame.  Try not to let flame go out and add a little more wood when temp starts to dip.  This will keep you with a good bed of coals and the smoke will remain cleaner during your cook.  Again this is just my opinion and How I smoke with my cooker.


----------



## phatbac (May 22, 2018)

i use charcoal to start my fire either with a charcoal chimney and charcoal basket or some briquettes as kindling for wood with a few wax starter cubes. I don't own a weed burner nor do i think i ever will. these are the methods i use to get my fire going as far as during the smoke i use wood only gives the best flavor.

here is my charcoal basket with wood in it...












basketfire.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2016






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (May 24, 2018)

I agree with the two above posts.  Charcoal to start and only wood during cook.  I am also new to this, and have done both ways.  If I have the time I will create some kindling from my splits and do a wood only fire, but if I am in a bit more of a rush I will get the charcoal going first and let the splits catch from that.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 24, 2018)

I will have to say that burning just wood might be a preference for creating less ash and for pure smoke flavor but hardwood in So Cal is not as easy to come by as some other locations. Depending on your circumstances you should be flexible with your approach. If you live somewhere that provides a good cheap or even free supply of your chosen hardwood then go for it. If not, don't be afraid, OR ASHAMED, to use charcoal with wood chunks as your smoke source. It's what I do on my OKJ Highland. My results are exceptional in my own opinion as well as my guests. What I like ot use is pecan chunks for the smoke. I mix in a variety of other woods from time to time with the pecan as my consistent base. The Embers brand charcoal from Home Depot is pretty cost effective and gives me great consistent results for temp and time. Ray says that the full blown Royal Oak Ridge is the best but this knock off is just a bit less expensive normally. There is no doubt that you will have a lot more ash from charcoal but if you don't have another good alternative then give it a try. Use this advice for what it's worth but don't think that you have to be a purist just because you think that the pros will look down on you otherwise. The proof is what come off that grate on your smoker. Enjoy your journey.

George


----------



## ReelFaster (May 24, 2018)

Thanks Riverside!!! Gonna pick up a bag of coal, just to get my feet wet and learn the ropes a little bit as this is all new to me using wood as the heat source. I am in S.Jersey backed to a wooded lot and I have access to fair amount of wood as we burn some in the FP in winter so I've got some stacked already. Most of it is white oak mixed with a little red oak and pine. Picked up some hickory chucks LN off craigslist so am excited about using that as well. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## jbellard (May 24, 2018)

Hey guys!  I was only trying to be funny. 
Weed burners are really cool but a friends have one to me so it was free. 
It will save me from having to find kindling and wait and I also have numerous outlets to get free pecan and hickory (that I have to go and cut) to bring home to season. 
I think that starting with charcoal is just fine and understand that dealing with the hassle of strictly using wood is not possible for all. 
Whatever works for you is great. 
I have found recently that my old pork butts done on a gas grill (before I got my stickburner) vs pork butts done on my stickburner there is a noticeable different with the gas grill ones being a 7 and ones done on stickburner being an 11. 
Real wood does make a difference but reality is that everyone has different situations that don’t all allow for burning wood only fires. 
Smoke on!


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (May 24, 2018)

ReelFaster said:


> Thanks Riverside!!! Gonna pick up a bag of coal, just to get my feet wet and learn the ropes a little bit as this is all new to me using wood as the heat source. I am in S.Jersey backed to a wooded lot and I have access to fair amount of wood as we burn some in the FP in winter so I've got some stacked already. Most of it is white oak mixed with a little red oak and pine. Picked up some hickory chucks LN off craigslist so am excited about using that as well. Thanks for the reply!!


Sounds like you are all set.  Someone will correct me if I am wrong, but stay away from the pine.  You didn't say you were going to use that for smoking, but wanted to make sure I threw that out there.  

I'm so glad someone on here is in literally the same position I am, and having the same thoughts.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 24, 2018)

You definitely want to avoid the pine. That will be terribly acrid. The oak is a great source and a pretty clean tasting wood. It doesn't impart a huge flavor profile but you know that you have cooked with wood when you do use it. I like the nutty profile from pecan. Hickory has a classic barbecue flavor that most fans of barbecue will appreciate. I find experimenting with different types of woods is a fun experiment. You can order lots of varieties from WalMart or Amazon. It's a great way to find out what you like. Once you find a combo that works for you then you are in business. Based on my own experience with this model I am certain you will love what you decided on in the end. There are tons of YouTube videos that feature the OKJ Highland but one of the guys that I find most entertaining is that guy Ry. I think his channel is cooking with Ry. If you have a chance give they guy a look. He can be pretty funny. 

George


----------



## jbellard (May 24, 2018)

No pine. It gives off horrible black smoke and will destroy your food not to mention your smoker


----------



## ReelFaster (May 24, 2018)

bl0wingsm0ke said:


> Sounds like you are all set.  Someone will correct me if I am wrong, but stay away from the pine.  You didn't say you were going to use that for smoking, but wanted to make sure I threw that out there.
> 
> I'm so glad someone on here is in literally the same position I am, and having the same thoughts.



Likewise, yes sir we seem to be in the same boat! Just made my charcoal/wood basket from a post on this forum. Need to pickup some charcoal and gonna give it a crack this weekend! Yeah def staying away from the pine and even the red oak, that stuff is little smelly when cutting up but burns really nice and long in the Fireplace. Sorry for all the pics/thumbs it' a little hokey adding pics on this forum. Pic of my hickory chunks!


----------



## ReelFaster (May 24, 2018)

jbellard said:


> No pine. It gives off horrible black smoke and will destroy your food not to mention your smoker



Yeah Pine isn't good wood to smoke with! Black smoke means wasn't dry enough, if you dry pine right you can burn in a fireplace, firepit, or stove but it's gotta be dry dry dry get that sap out!


----------



## ReelFaster (May 24, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> You definitely want to avoid the pine. That will be terribly acrid. The oak is a great source and a pretty clean tasting wood. It doesn't impart a huge flavor profile but you know that you have cooked with wood when you do use it. I like the nutty profile from pecan. Hickory has a classic barbecue flavor that most fans of barbecue will appreciate. I find experimenting with different types of woods is a fun experiment. You can order lots of varieties from WalMart or Amazon. It's a great way to find out what you like. Once you find a combo that works for you then you are in business. Based on my own experience with this model I am certain you will love what you decided on in the end. There are tons of YouTube videos that feature the OKJ Highland but one of the guys that I find most entertaining is that guy Ry. I think his channel is cooking with Ry. If you have a chance give they guy a look. He can be pretty funny.
> George



Thanks George, great post! Part of the reason I love this Okie Joe (without even cooking on it yet, lol) is the amount of resources out there are endless. From modifications, aftermarket products, & cooking tips are awesome. I did see that guy Ry, he is very good, watched many of his video's on youtube, explains things very well.


----------



## ddufore (May 26, 2018)

I make my own charcoal. I'm retired, have the time and enjoy doing it. So I use charcoal topped with wood.


----------



## lancep (May 29, 2018)

Like some of the others have mentioned, I start my fire with about a qtr chimney of lit coals. I just dump them in the center of the fire box and stick a couple splits on top with the lid open. Once they are fully burning I’ll close the lid and stick a couple more on the lid to preheat. Once my heat starts to drop, add the preheated splits and repeat the whole process until the meat is done. It’s actually a fairly simple process that is pretty easy to get the hang of. With that much wood at your disposal, I would highly recommend giving it a try.


----------



## ReelFaster (May 29, 2018)

Thanks for the info will def give it a try. Just did my 1st smoke this past weekend and it's def something to get the hang of keeping the temp in a certain zone. But I was surprised how fairly simple it was to regulate the temp, if it got to hot I just closed the door more in the FB and closed off the stack more, temp too low do the reverse.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 1, 2018)

I like red oak I’m my Santa Maria bbq


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2018)

I actually just created a thread that is near to this topic.  I start off with the coal chimney and then load wood.  My question to everyone here is do you continue to use smoke wood for the rest of the cook?  I've had friends say that the meat is too smokey.  The only thing I can think of to prevent that is to either foil it (which I don't want to do) or go back to coal at some point. (jeff's recipes typically have "smoke" half of the cook time if memory serves)


----------



## ReelFaster (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes, I use wood for the remainder of the smoke. If the food is to smokey then you aren't burning a clean fire. You don't want smoke coming out that looks like a diesel truck going up a hill. You want clean, blue smoke as they call it coming from your stack. Few factors play a role into achieving this such as dry wood, enough air flow, etc...It takes a little practice getting it just right.


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (Jun 26, 2018)

ReelFaster said:


> Yes, I use wood for the remainder of the smoke. If the food is to smokey then you aren't burning a clean fire. You don't want smoke coming out that looks like a diesel truck going up a hill. You want clean, blue smoke as they call it coming from your stack. Few factors play a role into achieving this such as dry wood, enough air flow, etc...It takes a little practice getting it just right.



Very true.  I notice I have to let my new splits catch and burn for a bit before shutting the main firebox door, while I leave the side door wide open.  Stack is also wide open.


----------



## ReelFaster (Jun 26, 2018)

bl0wingsm0ke said:


> Very true.  I notice I have to let my new splits catch and burn for a bit before shutting the main firebox door, while I leave the side door wide open.  Stack is also wide open.



Absolutely I do the same thing sometimes when too much smoke generated!


----------



## Max H (Aug 18, 2018)

New to SMF... but this topic is exactly what I was hoping to read.  Just bought a used Lyfe Tyme pit.  It is a stick burner, but I used A mix of Royal Oak and cowboy lump charcoal the first time I cooked. Added a little bit of Oak and Apple for flavor cooking two Boston butts.  My dad helped me a lot since he is used to this type of cooking, but I would like to transition to using wood only. Just afraid of ruining the meat with too much smoke.  Is kiln dried wood necessary? What about locally sourced seasoned oak? Bark removed? Thanks guys.


----------



## dcecil (Aug 18, 2018)

Max H said:


> New to SMF... but this topic is exactly what I was hoping to read.  Just bought a used Lyfe Tyme pit.  It is a stick burner, but I used A mix of Royal Oak and cowboy lump charcoal the first time I cooked. Added a little bit of Oak and Apple for flavor cooking two Boston butts.  My dad helped me a lot since he is used to this type of cooking, but I would like to transition to using would only. Just afraid of ruining the meat with too much smoke.  Is kiln dried wood necessary? What about locally sources seasoned oak? Bark removed? Thanks guys.



Hi Max, kiln dried wood is not necessary.  You can obtain a good clean smoke with locallly sourced wood as long as it has been properly seasoned.  Stick with your hard Woods.  There’s a variety of oak out there along with mesquite and hickory.  Fruit woods like apple, pecan and cherry are some of my favorites and I accompany those with one of the first three I mentioned.  Over smoking is not really an issue as long as you run a good hot coal bed to get new sticks to start immediately and get it through the white smoke phase faster.  What you want is referred to as thin blue smoke which is almost invisible coming out of you stack.  Hope this helped.


----------



## Max H (Aug 19, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Hi Max, kiln dried wood is not necessary.  You can obtain a good clean smoke with locallly sourced wood as long as it has been properly seasoned.  Stick with your hard Woods.  There’s a variety of oak out there along with mesquite and hickory.  Fruit woods like apple, pecan and cherry are some of my favorites and I accompany those with one of the first three I mentioned.  Over smoking is not really an issue as long as you run a good hot coal bed to get new sticks to start immediately and get it through the white smoke phase faster.  What you want is referred to as thin blue smoke which is almost invisible coming out of you stack.  Hope this helped.


Exactly what I needed... thanks dcecil!


----------

